
A junior,a middle and a senior dev walk into a bar and they order an ALTER table - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/a-junior-a-middle-and-a-senior-dev-walk-into-a-bar-and-they-order-an-alter-table-36d7bf650d33
======
thecopy
I see two mistakes here. First, they mention that they wanted to wait for the
senior dev, but in the end they dont wait for him/her. The Second mistake:

> We sent a ticket to the infrastructure team to run it directly on our
> servers

There are some issues with this if i understand it correctly. They run the
database changes on all environments at the same time. Why they would want to
do that i don't know.

When deploying such changes you should always test the migrations and the
systems locally (not always possible), and then step them through dev-stage-
production environments, /through the CI/CD system/.

She also makes a point of not wanting to run it using the CI/CD due to now
having oversight, but i fail to see how handing the scripts to the ops team is
in any way superior in this regard.

In any case, not such a big catastrophe. Just rewind the changes, assuming
they were professional enough to write undo-scripts.

